# Barn Insurance



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, so JDI's post about a local barn fire got me thinking. How much insurance do you have on your barn? We have a nicely sized, older barn. It's a converted shop. We've got tractor storage, a barn area with 5 nice sized stalls, a tack room, and a large open storage area. We've aso got a hay storage area and a run in on the dry lot part of the barn. 

How do you decide the amount of insurance that's needed? We have running water in at least two places on the barn. I think that we need to either patch or redo the roof within the next couple of years. There are some small, "natural" sky lights. Part of our barn has concrete flooring and part is dirt. It's a nicely sized barn. 

Would you want $50,000, $100,000, $150,000 worth of insurance? How much insurance do you have on your barn?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm, ive never thought of this before. Id like to hear what other people say!


----------

